# New bootloader in FreeBSD...



## xavi (Jan 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350026756158271490_View: https://twitter.com/VPostnicov/status/1350026756158271490_


----------



## sidetone (Jan 15, 2021)

Shodan appears to be the character in the image. Is there a new bootloader used? or a style or adjustment to the current one that allows more complex graphics?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350112351022948352_View: https://twitter.com/VPostnicov/status/1350112351022948352_



> It's possible after commit 3630506. Look at src/stand/lua/gfx-orb.lua and src/stand/images/freebsd-logo-rev.png.



Splash screens were also capable of graphical images before the session manager or window manager started.


----------



## xavi (Jan 15, 2021)

This tweet gives a little bit more information: https://twitter.com/VPostnicov/status/1350112351022948352. 
Looks like I'll be learning Lua this year


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 15, 2021)

If they chuck in a simple text editor into the boot loader, you would pretty much have a self contained OS akin to the BBC micro or ZX Spectrum! Perhaps they can install it on school computers to teach kids programming whist ensuring they don't get distracted.

I personally feel having Lua (or even any graphical output) in the FreeBSD bootloader absolutely bizarre as a decision but it doesn't really hurt anything I suppose.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> I personally feel having Lua (or even any graphical output) in the FreeBSD bootloader absolutely bizarre as a decision but it doesn't really hurt anything I suppose.


It replaces Forth. loader(8) always had a language. The whole beasty menu and everything around it is coded in Forth (hence the *.4th extension of the files).

The Lua based loader has been available for a while now. It's not exactly "new". 





						228924 – LUA loader on by default
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 15, 2021)

SirDice said:


> It replaces Forth. loader(8) always had a language. The whole beasty menu and everything around it is coded in Forth (hence the *.4th extension of the files).


Yep, I remember having a fiddle with the .4th stuff around the 9.x/10.x release. For a brief time, the BTX loader developed an issue booting from my DVD drive if I recall. From all the customization that Forth provided, I still needed to recompile the whole thing regardless to apply the fix and make it work.

Oddly enough I actually quite liked the Forth language but I still think it was overkill for a boot loader. Same thoughts about Lua really.


----------



## msplsh (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't know about overkill, maybe correct tool for the time.  Freed up space constraints allow for more flexibility now.









						Lua bootloader replacing forth
					

Well not to cause aflame war but what are everyone's thoughts? Forth versus Lua. I am researching an old 1984 Byte magazine and I notice whole article about forth, So it is an old-timer.  But to technical specifics, Isn't forth an interpreted language, not compiled, similar to Lisp. Not binary...




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## Beastie7 (Jan 16, 2021)

Is there a way to just show a splash screen with this?


----------

